# 2500HD exhaust



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

im looking to put a new muffler on my 6.0L i want it to be a little louder/deeper tone. i found this dynomax and was wondering if anyone has one of these on their 6.0?? i dont want it to be crazy loud, just a little louder/deeper. or does anyone have suggestions for oter mufflers that would fit my truck and do what i want it to?? thanks


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/WLK-17554/

heres the link for the muffler i found. i forgot to add it in the last post


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

Just put a Flowmaster #530513 on mine, sounds GREAT, deep, not loud, no drone, extra torque and well made and easy to install....about $135.00 shipped from Amazon. Love it!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

did you get a new tailpipe too? cause the one on there now is a y that ends in a single 3.5" pipe which will help towards the deep tone


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nevermind. i just looked up that muffler you put on your truck and its single outlet not dual so i wont be able to reuse the stock tailpipe


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

Nope, didn't need it, used the old one and the muffler comes with an adapter to use it....fits like a glove...


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nightwalks;1273292 said:


> Nope, didn't need it, used the old one and the muffler comes with an adapter to use it....fits like a glove...


i sent you a PM. i figured that would be easier.


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

It comes in dual output as well, just a different part # go to the flowmaster site, get the part # and type in in amazon's search box....


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i just checked out the flowmaster website and the only dual i was able to find in this model was dual 3'' inlet and dual 2.5'' outlets which wouldnt allow me to use my stock pipes cause my tailpipe is dual 3'' pipes and after the y they turn into a single 3.5'' pipe


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

Call them (at Flowmaster) they are very helpful and can find you one that works for you....


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nightwalks;1273304 said:


> Call them (at Flowmaster) they are very helpful and can find you one that works for you....


thanks...one more question lol...is your truck a 6.0? and is it any louder than stock or just deeper tone?


----------



## nightwalks (Nov 16, 2010)

My truck is a 6.0 and it is only SLIGHTLY louder, mainly just deeper....I really didn't want loud, just needed a new (cheap) muffler as my baffles were rattling in my OEM one, this one was cheap and I cannot say how impressed I am with it....had a few compliments already, I think you will like it.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Without some pipe addition and a bit of work, the stock y-pipe is a tricky thing to retain. The y-pipe is offset at an angle and is wider than the inlet spacing I believe. If you want to keep that y to the tailpipe, assuming you had the work done somewhere, it would cost more than doing that Flowmaster or finding a dual in single out muffler and putting a pipe to the stock tailpipe.

I had a dual in single out put on mine. It is a short bodied muffler, therefore louder than a larger one, and uses 2.5" inlets. I got this based on the shop where I went, as they have installed that on GM trucks before with good results. It does produce a moderate amount of resonance at certain RPM's, but I like how it sounds.

(Dont mind the rust...its on the to take care of list)


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Your snowplow customers will really appreciate the loud exhaust .


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ Agreed, but he said he doesnt want it to be really loud.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Hard to beat the tone of magnaflow exhuasts, especially on that 6.0L.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

Raconteur;1275903 said:


> Your snowplow customers will really appreciate the loud exhaust .


i dont want it too loud. just a little louder/ deeper tone


----------

